# The ESV has been change again, 2011



## SolaGratia (Nov 14, 2011)

The ESV has been updated again:

ESV Changes


----------



## ClayPot (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking only briefly at the changes in the OT, I'd say they were finally bringing their translation into the 21st century!


----------



## sastark (Nov 15, 2011)

I see they were finally able to decipher the previously unknown meaning of the Hebrew words in 1 Samuel 13:1. But, the note in the ESV used to say a number was not provided! ("The number is lacking in Hebrew and Septuagint." see: 1 sam 13:1 ESV - Saul Fights the Philistines - Saul was - Bible Gateway). So, which is it? is the number missing in the Hebrew and the update is inserting words into Scripture? Or was the number there all along and the original rendering was incorrect?


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 15, 2011)

sastark said:


> I see they were finally able to decipher the previously unknown meaning of the Hebrew words in 1 Samuel 13:1. But, the note in the ESV used to say a number was not provided! ("The number is lacking in Hebrew and Septuagint." see: 1 sam 13:1 ESV - Saul Fights the Philistines - Saul was - Bible Gateway). So, which is it? is the number missing in the Hebrew and the update is inserting words into Scripture? Or was the number there all along and the original rendering was incorrect?



There is a textual issue here, as many of the translations note. If I recall correctly either the number is missing or a literal translation is thought to not make sense. Not knowing Hebrew, from what I understand, I think the NKJV and maybe KJV translate it more or less literally and explain it in the margin. Off the top of my head, the number is derived from other texts. Whatever the case, the ellipsis that the two earlier editions of the ESV carried forward from the modernist RSV wasn't sufficient, especially for a translation that is touted as being well suited for public reading.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 15, 2011)

I added it to my theWord software (for free) earlier this week!


----------



## sastark (Nov 15, 2011)

SolaGratia said:


> The ESV has been updated again:
> 
> ESV Changes



Gil, what is your source for these changes? Where did this list come from? People are asking me, and I'd like to be able to tell them. Thanks!

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

Never mind. Found it: FAQ « ESV Bible


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 15, 2011)

It's good to see that they released an official list of changes. My recollection is that this was not done with the 2007 edition.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw this list on The Gospel Coalition's website, originally. I'm glad they're making these tweaks to an already wonderful translation.


----------



## lenflack (Nov 16, 2011)

After looking through many of the changes, this is exciting to me. I prefer the ESV, and tend to use it in preaching and teaching. The changes will assist in making the language read a bit less "wooden" than the previous revision. I also checked my installation of Logos 4, and found that the 2011 revision was already installed. Not bad!


----------

